# nella/sulla/per la strada ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Se uno (p.e un turista), camminando in una città, chiede qualche informazione a qualcuno (chiunque che incontra), allora che cosa fà?

a) chiede un informazione per (la) strada
b) chiede un informazione sulla strada
c) chiede un informazione nella strada
d) chiede un informazione alla strada
e) altro ...

(La domanda è sulla preposizione adeguata per esprimere che uno si trova appunto "sulla strada" ... [nel contesto indicato]) 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Pratolini

Io direi "...per strada"


----------



## marco.cur

francisgranada said:


> a) chiede un informazione per la strada  o meglio, per strada (andando andando, mentre si trova per strada)
> b) chiede un informazione sulla strada        cioé chiede: che strada è questa? oppure si può dire "sulla strada di casa" (che porta a casa)
> c) chiede un informazione nella strada  in mezzo alla strada
> d) chiede un informazione alla strada  si rivolge alla strada per chiedere informazioni
> e) altro ...


----------



## francisgranada

(Ho corretto la domanda originale, mettendo l'articolo _la_ nella frase "... per la strada" tra parentesi, perche infatti il modo di dire "per strada" lo conosco, ma non sono stato sicuro se andasse bene anche nel contesto indicato).

Come si può capire dalle vostre risposte, _per strada_ pare la soluzione più "naturale".  Grazie, Marco , per le interpretazioni precise dei miei esempi. 

Forse strano, ma uno dei "problemi" per i non madrelingua per quanto riguarda la lingua italiana, sono le preposizioni (soprattutto la scelta tra a/in/su e anche tra di/a/da) ... Qui, in genere, non trovo una concordanza univoca neanche tra le lingue romanze.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Già. Basta pensare a "da":

1. "Vengo da Verona"; "Vengo da (casa di) Marco quindi ci metterò una mezz'ora". ("Vengo da Marco", da solo, è anche ambiguo)

2. "Vengo/Vado da tua sorella: credi che mi rivedrà volentieri?

3. "Sono da Francesca-- mi passi a prendere più tardi?"

Auguri cari.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Giorgio, appunto... La preposizione _*da *_è una "cosa" incredibile e quasi inspiegabile a uno straniero che non ha alcune esperienze con la lingua italiana. Ma qui mi fermo perché sarei troppo O.T.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Supponiamo che camminando per la strada abbia trovato cento euro _(è solo un esempio, purtroppo). _Come lo dico?

1. Ho trovato cento euro per la strada
2. Ho trovato cento euro sulla la strada 
3. Altro ...

Precisazione:
La banconota, che ho trovato, si trovava sul suolo (superficie della strada).

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

Come già sopra, la variante che va meglio è sempre "per strada" (_Per strada ho trovato cento euro / Ho trovato cento euro per strada_). In alcune aree si dice anche "_in strada_".
"Su+articolo" si potrebbe usare con i sostantivi "asfalto", "selciato", "marciapiede" (_Ho trovato cento euro sull'asfalto_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao!  Posso confermare che la versione 'per la strada' è anche quella usata dal sottoscritto, alternata ad un'altra:* lungo la strada*.

Direi che userei ' sulla strada' per distinguere da ' sul marciapiede'.  Mi sembra che siamo tutti concordi nel non usare ' sopra la strada'. 

La preposizione articolata sul ( sulla,ecc.) in ' sulla strada'  introduce un complemento di luogo. Potrebbe sembrare banale e tautologico l'uso della preposizione articolata sul ( in ' sulla strada', poiché uno potrebbe chiedersi se mai si direbbe 'sotto la strada') ma questi sono gli strumenti a disposizione e , d'altronde, il complemento 'sulla strada' potrei usarlo per fare una descrizione guardando una cartina geografica e alternandolo a ' lungo la strada'.

Dunque, come al solito anche la lingua italiana non sfigura nelle sfumature e scelte, ecco qui una lista approssimativa:

1) per la strada 2) sulla strada 3) lungo la strada 4) in istrada 

P.S  È un peccato che al posto del sostantivo strada non si usino altre parole come  stradone, stradello,ecc.  Ecco, con questi sostantivi maschili la scelta della preposizione, sempre articolata, è condizionata da altri fattori. 

Il mio povero nonno diceva ' in istrada'.  Ed io dico 'nello stradone che porta al casolare' 


Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper.


> Ciao!  Posso confermare che la versione 'per *la* strada' è anche quella  usata dal sottoscritto, Io però dico "per strada", senza articolo. Tu invece usi l'articolo?
> alternata ad un'altra: lungo la strada. Direi così solo se li avessi trovati ai margini della strada, non in mezzo alla stessa.
> Mi sembra che siamo tutti concordi nel non usare ' sopra la strada'. Certo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Semper.



Ciao, Connie!  Vedi, come sempre le occasioni per disquisire su una struttura grammaticale si trovano.

Per esempio, tu dici "..non *in mezzo* alla stessa (alla strada)",   e sei, come lo sono io, consapevole che qui "in mezzo" sta al riferimento longitudinale della strada. Potremmo però usare la  stessa espressione nel caso di quest'altra frase " Ho trovato una moneta da cento lire *in mezzo* alla strada..."  e poi continuare il discorso con "  ...mentre (la) attraversavo".  

Dal canto mio, abbìno  mentalmente l'espressione ' lungo la strada' al senso di _avanzamento lungo il suo percorso_. Per l'esatta definizione, se mai ce ne fosse una e definitiva, bisognerebbe poi indagare sulla configurazione della strada in questione. 

Ecco, se dico " Lungo la carreggiata.." allora sono puntiglioso e mi avvalgo degli strumenti del lessico con maggiore consapevolezza. Ma in verità lo faccio poco, anzi, quasi punto. La polisemia ci aiuta a tirarci le parole di bocca senza stare lì a rifletterci tanto. 

Mi ricordo che a scuola guida; per strada (qui, per strada, senza l'articolo = con il termine strada) si intendeva tutto quanto faceva parte dell'infrastruttura,  marciapiede, carreggiata, ecc.    Ne deduco che:  1) Lungo la strada, in bicicletta, ho trovato una moneta da cento lire. E qualcuno mi potrà dire che ho gli occhi di falco.   2) Mentre camminavo (lungo la strada) ho trovato una moneta da cento lire.  E poco cambia nella mia vita.

Ciao


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie Semper per le tue considerazioni!
"Lungo la strada" è sicuramente locuzione più ricercata che "per strada", ma appunto per questo nella mia zona è poco usata (suona un po' letteraria, poco colloquiale).


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie Eyeland said:


> Grazie Semper per le tue considerazioni!
> "Lungo la strada" è sicuramente locuzione più ricercata che "per strada", ma appunto per questo nella mia zona è poco usata (suona un po' letteraria, poco colloquiale).



No, figurati, grazie  a te!  Speriamo che il nostro amico Francis abbia tratto qualcosa di utile da questo scambio di pareri tra noi!

Alla prossima!


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ...  Speriamo che il nostro amico Francis abbia tratto qualcosa di utile da questo scambio di pareri tra noi!


Naturalmente, grazie voi due .


----------



## bangly

Ovviamente chiede informazioni "per la strada", perché implica che è un'azione che tu compi in più parti della strada e non in una sola.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Bangly, e benvenuto/a nel forum!
Non ho capito il concetto che sta dietro la tua affermazione! 
(In ogni caso le nostre ultime risposte si riferiscono alla domanda posta nel messaggio #7 ).


----------

